# nv4_disp,infinite loop



## cNuz13 (Aug 2, 2005)

System Summary
Dell Precision Workstation 650
Windows XP Pro, up to date
2 PROCESSORS, 80532K, 2.4GHZ, 512K, EA.
1 U0842 CARD (CIRCUIT), GRAPHICS, NV34, ELGA7
1 HARD DRIVE, 40GB, I, 7.2K, 2MEGB, MAXTOR APOLLO

I just spent two days with Dell service trying to fix this. They finally gave up and said to reinstall XP.

Since attempting to install the Verizon Internet Security Suite I can't install NVidia display drivers that should work with my system, which came with an NVidia Quadro FX 500.

Which wouldn't be a big deal but now display response is delayed, slow and jerky. The VGA gives me the resolution I want but that's about all. Why do I need to load NVidia display drivers? Ah, thereby hangs the tale......

Sequence of events :
#1)
a) Downloaded Verizon Internet Security Suite (a Zer0Knowledge application)
b) Disabled Norton Anti-virus and turned off Ad-Aware Anti-spy.
c) Attempt to install Verizon software which won't; tells me to uninstall Ad-Aware and Norton.
d) Uninstalled Ad-Aware and Norton
e) Successful Verizon Install; "You must restart etc."
f) Restart; monitor shows: 1) Dell splash screen
2) Windows splash screen
3) blank screen
4) "POWER SAVE"
g) Monitor shuts off, Keyboard and mouse don't work, Power Button doesn't work, have to turn
off computer at surge arrestor.

#2)
It gets better.
a) Restart; same monitor activity as f) above but then
b) Blue Screen comes on with a long error message:

(to paraphrase) Problem detected. Windows has shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
BAD_POOL_CALLER
***STOP: 0x000000C2 (0x00000CD4, 0x02080006, 0x85FED5C0)
Disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software, disable BIOS memory options (caching or shadowing), restart with F8 in safe mode 
Try last known good configuration

Beginning dump of physical memory.
Physical Memory dump complete. Contact system admininstrator for further assistance.

This time the power button worked.

#3) 
So; power on, same sequence as above but with a different problem identified: Blue screen error message states 
(to paraphrase) Problem detected. Windows has shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
nv4_disp
***STOP: 0x000000EA (0x86214888, 0x8651B108, 0xF7966CBC, 0x00000001)
nv4_disp got stuck in an infinite loop

Beginning dump of physical memory.
Physical Memory dump complete. Contact system admininstrator for further assistance.

Tried "Last known good configuration". No good. Same results as #3) above. Can only start Windows in "safe mode" if the NVidia software is installed. This continues to be the case after every work around tried, i.e.,
1) booted from XP CD, did a "Repair Windows"
2) ran CHKDSK, which "found and fixed one or more errors on the volume"
3) implemented various "system restore" configs = "Your system could not be restored to etc."
4) removed Nvidia and re-installed drivers from hard drive
5) removed Nvidia and tried to re-install drivers from Dell Drivers and Utilities CD
6) removed Nvidia and re-installed drivers from XP CD 
7) removed NVidia and re-installed drivers from Microsoft
8) removed NVidia and re-installed drivers from Dell
9) booted to diagnostic partition, ran Complete Video Hardware tests, all passed
10) ran msconfig; disabled all services

So now I've left the NVidia uninstalled and am able to start and run XP normally but with the handicaps first described. Also, the "Found New Hardware" (referring to the video card) Wizard box comes up every time XP starts. The Verizon software never installed in spite of the "successfully installed" message (as in #1)e) above) so I reinstalled it. Successfully this time.

Just ran a virus scan and a spy scan with the Verizon software.
Virus Scan found
1) C:\Documents and Settings\User~\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\count.jar-3dbcfe4d-51b3280c.zip
and
2) C:\Documents and Settings\User~\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\count.jar-3dbcfe4d-51b3280c.zip
and
Anti-Spy found a "Black Box" application
3) C:\Documents and Settings\User~\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\4bde3319-26716f2c.zip\dummy.class
which I had it delete.
It also found 347 spyware but none of them is on the current list (!) so I can't delete them.

Numbers 1,2 and 3 directly above had to come in with the Verizon download. There were no symptoms exhibited prior to attempted installation. Possibly the viri were already in the machine but being suppressed by the the Norton and Ad-Aware applications, and then ran rampant when they were removed from the system as part of the Verizon install. Have no idea if they were capable of this effect.

#4
Just installed the Nvidia drivers again (After anti-virus and anti-spy deletions) and got the same
old nv4_disp blue screen again. Rolled back to the VGA driver and am able to start and run XP
normally but with the handicaps previously described.

#5 AS OF 3:30 PM, Friday, 07-29-05 
Called Verizon this am. Rep said that an identical problem had been reported to have been solved by
downloading a new display driver from nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_77.72html (for a 5200 adapter).

Mine is an NVidia QuadroFX 500/600 so I went to NVidia on the web, downloaded and installed 77.18_win2kxp_english_whql.exe as specified for that item. 

Which resulted in the same blue screen nv4_disp "infinite loop" error message with
***STOP: 0x000000EA (0x85FA9DA8, 0xF7C9ECBC, 0x00000001)
etc.

ARGH.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *cNuz13*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Post a HijackThis log to see if you still have spyware issues.

Download *HijackThis 1.99.1*:
Double left click on the file and it will install in:
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis
It will create an entry in the Start Menu and give you the option of installing a shortcut on the desktop.
Click on the entry in Start Menu or use the shortcut on the desktop to run HijackThis.
This will allow HijackThis to make backups properly.

Start *HijackThis* click on *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.
Most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do *NOT* fix anything yet.

Close HijackThis and post your complete logfile here and one of our security experts will take a look at it.


----------



## cNuz13 (Aug 2, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:56:54 AM, on 8/4/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwtsn32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwtsn32.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp_adbe/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp_adbe/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Verizon Online
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PopKill Class - {3C060EA2-E6A9-4E49-A530-D4657B8C449A} - C:\Program Files\Verizon\Internet Security Suite\pkR.dll
O2 - BHO: ZKBho Class - {56071E0D-C61B-11D3-B41C-00E02927A304} - C:\Program Files\Verizon\Internet Security Suite\FreeBHOR.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEToolbarHelper Class - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check(2).lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\E_SRCV02.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: DvpApi (dvpapi) - Command Software Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON Printer Status Agent2 (EPSONStatusAgent2) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *cNuz13*

Looked through your log and it appears fine.

You do have two instances of Dr Watson listed in your Running Processes:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwtsn32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwtsn32.exe

I'll pm another moderator and ask them if they have any ideas for you.

Let us know if you get this sorted out.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Let's turn off Dr. Watson for starters. You may be suffering from an excess of doctors, since there is a bug which causes Dr. Watson to try to diagnose himself.

Run: regedit.

Find this key:

Hive: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Key: SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AeDebug
Name: Auto
Type: REG_DWORD
Value: 0 disable 
Value: 1 enable

Set the value to 0. You can re-enable Dr. Watson later if you want by changing the key back, or by running "drwtsn -i" from a command line.
---------------------------------------------------
Now be sure that all the NVidia stuff is removed in Add/Remove and Device Manager. Run one or both of the following programs that will search for any remnants of the NVidia drivers:

Nasty File Remover
Driver Cleaner Pro

Now, boot into Safe Mode and reinstall your NVidia drivers. Some people have had problems with the newest driver, so the one just before that or older may be preferable.

See if that works.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'd definitely give the files provided by Elvandil a run after uninstalling Nvidia again -- but if that fails, any more detail available on your lack of ability to do a "system restore"? Did you ever try one or more of those dates from Safe Mode?

Unfortunately the conflict may be between any Nvidia driver install on that adapter and Verizon's stuff.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Rollin' Rog said:


> Unfortunately the conflict may be between any Nvidia driver install on that adapter and Verizon's stuff.


That may well be the case, unless a total coincidence. In that case, the best solution may be to try a different brand of display adapter, or dump Verizon. But it seems that Verizon would have seen this before considering all the NVidia machines out there.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

cNuz,

I had the nv4 disp error about 2 years ago, and googling for help got me nowhere except 'try other drivers.' Googling now, and it would seem that many people are still getting it for a multitude of reasons.

You might try the forums at :

http://www.guru3d.com

They have tweaked drivers on offer for both Nvidia and ATi cards - for intensive gamers who want greater frame rates ... however you may have some luck if you post there for further suggestions.

In my case, I found it was in fact a dead Ram Dimm. Just on the off chance of using trial and error - I tried by switching them round and it still happened. Then when I installed them individually - sure enough the pc booted and ran with one in ... but not at all with the other. Afterwards I never had the same problem again.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Found this:

http://members.home.nl/marf/Infinite Loop.html

Posted in this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org:80/showthread.php?t=384390

But see this follow-up:

http://forums.techguy.org:80/showthread.php?t=388047


----------



## cNuz13 (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd like to thank you guys for all the suggestions. I'll start from the top and work my way down.
All the system restores I did were from safe mode and normal mode with the NVidia driver uninstalled. Same response: "Your system has been successfully restored to etc." on completion of procedure and "Your system cannot be restored to etc." on restart.
Also, I'm pretty sure one of the drivers was supplied by Elvandil but I'll check again.
Thanks again.


----------



## cNuz13 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks to you RSM123.


----------



## cNuz13 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi again, folks.

Just so you know....
Tried all the suggestions with no resolution.
Apparently this is a pretty widespread occurrence that crops up from a slew of many different causes. A friend of mine who's an industry consultant found an item that's apparently specific to my situation (nv4_disp, infinite loop, Dell 650 Workstation, relating to AutoCAD) on the Autodesk (parent company) website that seems to address it but I haven't found it and I haven't been able to get back in touch with him yet. 
I'll let you know what happens.
You know what...I've decided. If I can find a drafting program that's compatible with AutoCAD (the U.S. industry standard) I'm gonna switch to Linux.


----------

